# Bike-Marathon Oberursel Zeiten



## BackfireLX (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wer von euch beim Bike-Marathon in Oberursel mitgefahren ist!?
Weiß jemand welche Zeit der Erste gefahren ist? Wie lange habt ihr so für die 43km gebraucht?

Gruß,

BackfireLX


----------



## uwe50 (4. Juni 2007)

2:42 Minuten war meine Zeit ...

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (4. Juni 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wer von euch beim Bike-Marathon in Oberursel mitgefahren ist!?
> Weiß jemand welche Zeit der Erste gefahren ist? Wie lange habt ihr so für die 43km gebraucht?
> ...



Morsche,

ich zitier hier mal den Veranstalter :



> Die Veranstaltung ist kein Rennen, und es erfolgt keine Zeitnahme!



Somit gabs also keinen ersten. Wollte ich mal erwähnen, da anscheinend viele nicht mitbekommen haben daß die Veranstaltung nicht mehr als ne CTF ist. 
Bin selbst nicht mitgefahren, wie ist denn die Strecke so? Hab mal gehört daß die nur aus Forstwegen besteht, stimmt das?


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

ein kollege von mir ist mitgefahren und hat mir das mit den forstwegen bestätigt. lediglich ca. 500 m seien im weitesten sinne als "trails" zu bezeichnen, so seine aussage.

ich selbst bin da lieber ne trailreiche tour im taunus gefahren und habe des öfteren von schönen trails sowohl up- als auch downhill die "renn-strecke" queren dürfen.

bei so gutem trockenen wetter brauch ich einfach nur geile trails


----------



## andy1 (4. Juni 2007)

Ja, war kein Rennen, habe mich trotzdem beeilt.
Waren echt kaum Trails, ging fast dauernd bergauf und dann mal wieder schnell bergab, das einzg technische waren ein paar Kurven.
Habe prompt Krämpfe bekommen wie ich sie noch nie hatte in einem "Rennen", fuhr etwas langsamer dann, etwas dehnen, etwas laufen und weiter gings mit ein wenig zwicken hier und da...

Die Veranstaltung war aber sonst schon ok aber es war wirklich eine ganz andere Streckenwahl im vergleich zum Gäsbockmarathon.
Zuviel Autobahn...
Hatte was mit 2:08h auf der langen Strecke (laut Tacho knapp 44km).

Der Renncharakter wurde aber durch die Veranstalter etwas zu stark verstärkt: 
Zählen beim Start von 10 runter..., und es gab eine sogenannte Siegerehrung - da war ich dann aber schon wieder weg, keine Ahnung ob ich was gewonnen hab  (Verlosung etc.)


----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> ...und dann mal wieder schnell bergab, das einzg technische waren ein paar Kurven...



ja. und in einer dieser kurven wurden ich und meine freundin fast abgeräumt - und das auf unserem einzigen leider unumgänglichen halben kilometer (wir fuhren so weit am rand wie es nur ging) auf der strecke. ein paar wanderer konnten sich ebenfalls nur mit knapper not in den wald retten - was mich zur grundsätzlichen frage bringt: macht es sinn gerade in einem so hochfrequentierten gebiet wie dem feldberg einen marathon durchzuführen, ohne die strecken tatsächlich komplett zu sperren?


----------



## BackfireLX (4. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ...Somit gabs also keinen ersten...



Also wenn alle zusammen starten, kommt irgendeiner als Erster ins Ziel. Somit gibt es also doch einen! Und auch wenn der Veranstalter keine Zeiten genommen hat, wird man ja sicher die Zeit des Schnellsten gestoppt haben... zumindest er selbst.

Zur Strecke:
Es waren ein paar Trails drin, allerdings waren es zum Großteil Waldautobahnen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Ein bisschen schlecht war in der Tat der Betrieb auf der Strecke durch "Nicht-Teilnehmer". Die Anzahl der Streckenposten und Hinweisschilder hätte auch etwas besser sein dürfen. Aber im Großen und Ganzen fand ich die Strecke recht gut.

Achso, meine Zeit war übrigens 2:23h...


----------



## Taunus Mountie (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe 2 Stunden und vier Minuten gebraucht und lag schätzungsweise so um den 40. "Platz". Die schnellsten sind schätzungsweise 1:45 unterwegs gewesen.

Sicherlich kann man im Feldberggebiet schönere Trails einbinden, so war es doch eine ziemliche Temobolzerei (auch bergab mit Tempo 60 auf den Forstwegen).

Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich die Veranstaltung gelungen. Warum nicht wirklich Zeiten nehmen, wenn es doch von den meisten rennmässig angegangen wird.

Ciao


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Juni 2007)

Taunus Mountie schrieb:


> Warum nicht wirklich Zeiten nehmen, wenn es doch von den meisten rennmässig angegangen wird.


Das wurde hier schon mal begründet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274469


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. Juni 2007)

Der Schnellste war nach 1:45 Stunden im Ziel.

Dazu ein Blog


----------



## Zzyrc (5. Juni 2007)

Moin,

um auch mal ein Statement aus Sicht des Veranstalters abzugeben: Ich denke, die Moderation hat deutlich genug gesagt, daß wir Breitensport veranstalten, wir auf Webseite etc. auch, und nach dem, was ich von den Streckenposten gehört habe, ist das auch auch bei der großen Mehrheit der Teilnehmer so angekommen. Der Massenstart ist dem Brunnenfest geschuldet, in dessen Sportsonntag unsere Veranstaltung eingebunden ist.

Aus unserer Sicht war es ein Erfolg: Fast allen Fahrern hat es Spaß gemacht, viele waren bis zum späten Nachmittag auf dem Brunnenfest, haben ... geplauscht ;-) und die Läufer des folgenden Brunnenfestlaufs (übrigens mit Zeitnahme) angefeuert. Es ist einfach schön, einen Beitrag dazu geleistet zu haben, daß das Brunnenfest nicht nur aus Ebbelwoi und Worscht besteht.

Trotzdem ist uns klar, daß wir unsere Hausaufgaben machen müssen. Wir hatten trotz zwei weiterer Sportveranstaltungen in Oberursel am gleichen Tag (Brunnenfestlauf, RTF des Radfahrclub Oberstedten) 500 Teilnehmer auf der 43km-Runde. Die Leute, die die Strecke mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit durchhacken wollen, gibts bei jeder RTF/CTF, bei uns kamen sie aber in wenigen Minuten Abstand über die Strecke. Und wir haben absolut kein Interesse daran, daß es im Wald Unfälle gibt. Wir wissen also, daß wir für die Zukunft etwas ändern müssen - aber seht uns nach, daß wir uns zwei Tage danach noch keine Gedanken über Details gemacht haben.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2007)

Zzyrc schrieb:


> Und wir haben absolut kein Interesse daran, daß es im Wald Unfälle gibt. Wir wissen also, daß wir für die Zukunft etwas ändern müssen



hi, schön, dass sich auch jemand vom veranstalter äußert. gut auch dass ihr die problematik erkannt habt. mir als biker isses sogar ziemlich egal, wenn ich mal kurz in die büsche ausweichen muss, um keine "siegerzeit" zu gefährden. als uns aber im sekundentakt mehr und mehr den berg runter entgegengestürzt kamen, löste das bei uns unweigerlich die frage aus, wie wohl die ebenfalls anwesenden wanderer damit umgehen werden. und ich fürchte unserem bikerimage wird so kein großer gefallen getan.
aber nochmal: gegen das rennen an sich habe ich nichts. ich denke nur, dass bzgl. streckensicherung nochmal neu nachgedacht werden muss.


----------



## prodigy (6. Juni 2007)

Ich war während der fraglichen Zeit ebenfalls in diesem Gebiet unterwegs mit ein Gruppe und war doch ziemlich irritiert über die MTB-Kollegen des Marathons, die mit ca. 60 km/h an uns und an an Sonntagsausflüglern mit Kindern und Hunden vorbeigerast sind mit recht markigen Worten, die darauf hätten schließen lassen können, dass der Wald alleine Ihnen gehört.
Es ist wirklich ein Glück, dass es hier nicht zu "Kollateralschaden" kam. 

Das so etwas natürlich nicht zum besseren Miteinander beiträgt und alle Mountainbiker anschließend als rücksichtslose über ein Kamm geschert werden, obwohl wir nicht in Warp-Geschwindigkeit unterwegs waren, durften wir dann auch gleich mitbekommen  

Bestimmte Interessensgruppen die über eine größere Lobby als wir MTBler verfügen, wird mit solch einer Sportveranstaltung im stark frequentierten Feldberggebiert m.E. Benzin ins Feuer gegossen und DIMB Aktionen wie "Fair on trails" werden ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## BackfireLX (7. Juni 2007)

Hmmm, war mir garnicht bewusst das es für die "Nicht Marathon Fahrer" teilweise so gefährlich war.
Aber ihr habt schon recht. Da sollte man wirklich das nächste Mal etwas dran verbessern... Kinder und Hunde haben echt nix auf der Strecke verloren  
Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem und mitfahren werd ich wohl auch wieder... hoffentlich dann mit Zeitnahme und Streckensperrung.


----------



## durchgedreht (9. Juni 2007)

Tja, den Konflikt Biker-Wanderer und Teilnehmer-Nichtteilnehmer wird es wohl immer geben. Dass es im Taunus an schönen Wochenenden eng werden kann, sollte eh jedem klar sein. Aber wer will schon deshalb im Frankfurter Stadtwald den Marathon veranstalten?

Mein Meinung ist, das sich allgemein sowohl einige Biker danaben benehmen, wie auch Wanderer. Da ich aus dem Taunus komme, kann ich ein Lied von den Sonntags-Auzsflüglern singen, die einmal im Jahr mit dem Benz hochfahren, um die "Natur zu genießen". Schön für sie, aber ein bißchen Rücksicht in beide Richtungen schadet niemanden. Weder sollte man mit 20 Leuten den Weg zu machen, noch mit 60 vorbeirauschen. Und wenn andere Biker durch den Taunus fahren, werden sie sicher nach dem ersten nummerierten Biker wissen, das da ein "Rennen" unterwegs ist. Da kann man sicher auch etwas drauf achten anstatt mit 60 die Bergaufstrecke runterzuhacken. Wege gibts genug - und wie beschrieben wurde waren es ja fast nur Autobahnen.

An die Veranstalter habe ich lediglich folgende kleine Kritik: Ich hätte mir bei Abfahrten mit Abzweigung etwas früher die Schilder für die Kurve gewünscht. Wenn man hinter einigen Bikern fährt und im letzten Moment das "20m Kurve Rechts"-Schild sieht, kann es beim Bremsen schon mal eng werden. Das liegt halt auch an den recht schnellen Abfahrten auf den Autobahnen   Ansonsten 

PS: Ich mag auch gerne Trails, aber da gibts dann ja auch andere Strecken -> Taunus Trails z.B.


----------



## Beginner13 (9. Juni 2007)

Hi
ich hatte 1:55 mit nem platten un war da so schätzungsweise 15
kumpel von mir hat dieses jahr mit ncoh nem andern kerl mit ner zeit von 1:46 gewonnen


----------

